# Transmission Service



## kilkm68 (May 5, 2011)

I want to change the transmission fluid in the GTO tomorrow and the pan has no drain plug. Can I use a hand pump to suction most of the fluid from pan out of the dipstick filler tube to eliminate some of the mess when I drop it? Never read anyone doing this before.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Absolutely you can use a pump, you may be able to remove a fair amount of fluid this way. Not that messy if you remove all bolts except for 3 or 4 points and then slowly lower a corner down to drain into pan. Be sure to check pan for sediment and tales of your tranny's condition. Good luck!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

What he said. Except I wouldn't bother to try and suck any out. Just let the pan hang on the backed out bolts and it will drain off most of the fluid. Done a million of 'em.....and most domestics don't have drain plugs.


----------



## kilkm68 (May 5, 2011)

Thanks. After I clean the pan, replace the filter and refill the tranny I'd like to bucket flush to converter. Should I remove the supply line or the return line, I've read both ways. I'm thinking the return line would be best so as to also flush the tranny cooler. Any recomendations on fluid? I know Royal Purple makes a synthetic thats suppose to be good, but expensive, or would you just use dextron? The fluid doesn't look too bad on the dipstick, but if there's alot of sediment in the pan would you recommend using a transmission flush before I start the change? This is a 200 4R and I was getting some slippage between 1st and 2nd on WOT acceleration. I'm also going to try adjusting the TV cable, but I want to touch all the bases. Lucas Oil makes a transmission conditioner, would you use that or not? All the Lucas products I've tried have been excellent.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I'd run regular Dexron/Mercon. For the flush, yes, at the return side so you go thru the cooler. As for your 1-2 flare at upshift, fluid flushing/changing won't likely help. You need to get that fixed first. Slippage usually is a result of not enough hydraulic pressure...if your TV cable adj is out, the valve is not in the correct position allowing the right amount of fluid to flow thru the valve body to where it needs to go. Am not very familiar with the 200 trans, but any slippage will result in burn clutch discs. I'd get that fixed first, otherwise you will be wasting a lot of expensive ATF.


----------

